# [RESOLVED] VooPoo Drag Auto Off Issue



## Glytch

Hi all,

I tried upgrading the firmware on my VooPoo drag to v1.0.0.1 but got this error:




I then found a v1.0.0.2 on their website at: http://en.voopootech.com/download-support. Managed to flash that version but now my mod turns off after a few minutes of being idle. 

Can anyone help me by telling me if there's a power-save/auto-off mode that I can disable somewhere on the menu/software?

Alternatively does anyone have a file for the v1.0.0.0 of the software. I'm happy to downgrade to that version.

TIA


----------



## r0ckf1re

Glytch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I tried upgrading the firmware on my VooPoo drag to v1.0.0.1 but got this error:
> 
> View attachment 107215
> 
> 
> I then found a v1.0.0.2 on their website at: http://en.voopootech.com/download-support. Managed to flash that version but now my mod turns off after a few minutes of being idle.
> 
> Can anyone help me by telling me if there's a power-save/auto-off mode that I can disable somewhere on the menu/software?
> 
> Alternatively does anyone have a file for the v1.0.0.0 of the software. I'm happy to downgrade to that version.
> 
> TIA



PM me, I did the update and not having any issues. You can try the same firmware I used. 

NEWBIE_V1.0.0.1


----------



## Glytch

r0ckf1re said:


> PM me, I did the update and not having any issues. You can try the same firmware I used.
> 
> NEWBIE_V1.0.0.1


Thanks.

Tried NEWBIE 1.0.0.1 and got an error saying "Device Mismatch"


----------



## r0ckf1re

Glytch said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Tried NEWBIE 1.0.0.1 and got an error saying "Device Mismatch"


Cool. I can only suggest to contact voopoo. Good luck.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch

I managed to downgrade to V1.0.0.1 and the auto-off issue seems to have gone away.

CAUTION: If you're thinking of upgrading to v1.0.0.2 then be aware that this may be a bug in the firmware

For Mac Users: I used Parallels to run the firmware software on a virtualised windows 10 machine. The device connected fine and the software worked perfectly except when trying to flash the rom for v1.0.0.1. I tried on a native windows machine and it flashed without issue.

Hope this helps someone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta

Glytch said:


> I managed to downgrade to V1.0.0.1 and the auto-off issue seems to have gone away.
> 
> CAUTION: If you're thinking of upgrading to v1.0.0.2 then be aware that this may be a bug in the firmware
> 
> For Mac Users: I used Parallels to run the firmware software on a virtualised windows 10 machine. The device connected fine and the software worked perfectly except when trying to flash the rom for v1.0.0.1. I tried on a native windows machine and it flashed without issue.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.


Thanks for coming back and posting how you got this fixed. Always nice to have a resolved issue!


----------



## Amir

Glytch said:


> I managed to downgrade to V1.0.0.1 and the auto-off issue seems to have gone away.
> 
> CAUTION: If you're thinking of upgrading to v1.0.0.2 then be aware that this may be a bug in the firmware
> 
> For Mac Users: I used Parallels to run the firmware software on a virtualised windows 10 machine. The device connected fine and the software worked perfectly except when trying to flash the rom for v1.0.0.1. I tried on a native windows machine and it flashed without issue.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.



My bro complained of this yesterday... Thanx for the fix


----------



## Vino1718

He solved the "Glytch".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## South Vaper PT

The version 1.0.0.2 removed from oficial site of Voopoo


----------

